# Not able to heel side-slip



## mrbetagreen (Feb 7, 2021)

Since I am not able to stand up on my heel side, not able to practice the basic heel side side-slipping, the toe side is OK. Then I tried to stand up on toe side and take a J turn to stop at heel side so that I can practice some heel side side-slipping, however experiencing being off balance every time at the end of braking on heel side in the J turn. I feel this is due to lack of experience in heel side side-slipping. 

Any advice?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Bend your knees.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

And stop falling over.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Keep you upper body upright snd don’t bend over/


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Kijima said:


> And stop falling over.


#lifegoals


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

mrbetagreen said:


> Since I am not able to stand up on my heel side, not able to practice the basic heel side side-slipping, the toe side is OK. Then I tried to stand up on toe side and take a J turn to stop at heel side so that I can practice some heel side side-slipping, however experiencing being off balance every time at the end of braking on heel side in the J turn. I feel this is due to lack of experience in heel side side-slipping.
> 
> Any advice?


Yes it is just lack of experience. One thing you can try is doing it with just one foot strapped in. Keep your lead foot in and unstrap your back. If you start to fall you can just take your free foot off to catch yourself. As for technique, think of it like you're sitting into a chair. Knees bent, back straight with your weight stacked over your heels. Also don't look at your toes as that will shift your weight off that edge. It make take a bit but you'll find that natural balance point eventually. Keep up a bit of speed too, you're more tippy going slow.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

If you have a bunch of forward lean set into your bindings, it can be really challenging to stand up heelside. Look at your highbacks, and if they tilt forward towards the board instead of going more or less straight up, adjust them so they are more vertical. 

Snowboarding is mostly about standing in the right stance at the right time. You can work on that at home too. Watch this creepy video by @wrathfuldeity and get inside of the cereal box.


----------



## mrbetagreen (Feb 7, 2021)

Sudden_Death said:


> Yes it is just lack of experience. One thing you can try is doing it with just one foot strapped in. Keep your lead foot in and unstrap your back. If you start to fall you can just take your free foot off to catch yourself. As for technique, think of it like you're sitting into a chair. Knees bent, back straight with your weight stacked over your heels. Also don't look at your toes as that will shift your weight off that edge. It make take a bit but you'll find that natural balance point eventually. Keep up a bit of speed too, you're more tippy going slow.


thanks! I am going to try out.


----------



## mrbetagreen (Feb 7, 2021)

WigMar said:


> If you have a bunch of forward lean set into your bindings, it can be really challenging to stand up heelside. Look at your highbacks, and if they tilt forward towards the board instead of going more or less straight up, adjust them so they are more vertical.
> 
> Snowboarding is mostly about standing in the right stance at the right time. You can work on that at home too. Watch this creepy video by @wrathfuldeity and get inside of the cereal box.


This is amazing, I need to fix my stance and try to keep butt cheek / pelvis muscle squeezed. I know, y whole body was hanging way off the heel edge whilst braking and the board was sliding off. Thank you for the video!!


----------

